

Introduction to Category Theory in Scala - zaa
http://hseeberger.wordpress.com/2010/11/11/introduction-to-category-theory-in-scala/

======
calibraxis
The link appears broken. Here's one that should work:
[http://hseeberger.wordpress.com/2010/11/25/introduction-
to-c...](http://hseeberger.wordpress.com/2010/11/25/introduction-to-category-
theory-in-scala/)

~~~
zaa
Hm, posted link worked just a couple of hours ago. Thank you for the correct
one!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Fixed link in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1940485>

